# Wie Nachfolger zu finden?



## cn1h (13. Apr 2006)

Hi,

Ich lerne Java mit Eclipse, man benutzt "Ctrl+Left Click" um Source der Vater Klasse zu finden.
Ich moechte wissen, wie mann Nachfolger zu finden? z.B. Welche Klasse haben Set Interface implementiert (Oder erben)? Brauche ich Plugins von Eclipse installieren?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Roar (13. Apr 2006)

du kansnt einen typ markieren und dann f4 drücken (open type hierarchy)
verschonen nach IDEs


----------



## cn1h (14. Apr 2006)

Das funktioniert, Vielen Dank!


----------

